# Best small ATV setup



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

Hey, great forum everyone glad to be part of it.

I am looking to make a small plow setup just for the driveway and sidewalk.

I was looking between 150cc-200cc ATV. What does everyone think of the no brand under $1000 ATVs I see everywhere?

The plow would be a small 42" moose / cheap automatic winch / and warn plow push tube. I think that all comes out to around $380. With the ATV I was hoping to keep it under $1200 budget ATV Snow Plow.

Thanks


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure if “no brand” is the name of a company or if it’s just a group of machines, but one thing I’ve learned about buying something that’s not very welknown, is that it can be difficult to find parts.
Another thing, 1200$ isn’t that much and you’re asking for the best in that budget, so here’s my 2 cents and take it for what it’s worth.
If 1200$ is your budget, your best bet is to buy a decent snowblower that you can count on, not some pos atv with some pos plow


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

snPlws said:


> Hey, great forum everyone glad to be part of it.
> 
> I am looking to make a small plow setup just for the driveway and sidewalk.
> 
> ...


These "No Brand" ATV's typically aren't 4WD and have no dealer support and as BP said parts will be an issue. They're typically made in China and are throw away machines after a year or so.
I would recommend steering clear of them and follow the advise BP gave and put that money towards a blower that will last you for years. I would stay away from blowers that are sold at "box" store's, they may say Toro, Ariens, etc...... however they are low cost models built specifically for box stores and local dealers typically don't stock parts for them. Go to a Power Equipment shop and get a quality blower, sure it's going to cost more but it'll hold up/last a very long time with proper maintenance/service. The other option is search Craigslist for commercial grade/model blowers.


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Don't try to beat up too bad 

When I say no brand it would be a brand website on the internet but there are a lot of 150-200cc ATV that do not have a brand name attached to the ATV and looks like it is from the China market but I am not looking to plow much only maybe 3-8 inches at the most.

Ariens is a bad snow blower? They seem decent and I have been using mine well over 8 years now without issue. I bought a higher end one that cost more than a thousand but works great. What model are you suggesting instead as I might sell this one and upgrade.

I am not looking to replace the snow blower and I am not looking to plow 2 feet+ of snow with with the ATV. It is only going to be used as a fun aide in my snow removal efforts.

Why are these pos plows BossPlow2010. What I would attach to the ATV:
-42" moose plow (it is expensive)
-cheap automatic winch there are a lot of 2000lb rated ones on ebay that have good ratings from people using them just to lift the plow
-warn plow push tube


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

snPlws said:


> Ariens is a bad snow blower? They seem decent and I have been using mine well over 8 years now without issue. I bought a higher end one that cost more than a thousand but works great. What model are you suggesting instead as I might sell this one and upgrade.


No, all that buff was saying is that the "name brand" equipment that is sold at the big box stores is not the equivalent of the same "name brand"machinery that you buy at an equipment dealer.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Does a 200cc atv have enough power and weight for plowing?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Does a 200cc atv have enough power and weight for plowing?


Depends on altitude, type of terrain and moisture content of the snow. If you put me on it it'd have enough weight but not enough power....
IMO 200cc atv's are for kids or guys the size of Jarrett and used to tool around on flat ground. 350cc is the smallest I'd recommend for any type of plowing or rec use for an average sized adult.


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> No, all that buff was saying is that the "name brand" equipment that is sold at the big box stores is not the equivalent of the same "name brand"machinery that you buy at an equipment dealer.


Yes. I forgot where but it was not a box store and my ariens is great and really plows.



BUFF said:


> Depends on altitude, type of terrain and moisture content of the snow. If you put me on it it'd have enough weight but not enough power....
> IMO 200cc atv's are for kids or guys the size of Jarrett and used to tool around on flat ground. 350cc is the smallest I'd recommend for any type of plowing or rec use for an average sized adult.


Like this video that is obvious this looks like a toy 125cc and not really pushing much snow.





My question is does anyone have experience with 150-250cc - sizing weight and how it works in moderate snow fall?

I am just looking to put it in the backyard shed and use it when it is moderator fall instead of shoveling or the snowblower.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

No experience, but good to hear you aren't using it commercially.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

snPlws said:


> It is only going to be used as a fun aide in my snow removal efforts.


After watching the video, your previous statement appears to apply better now.


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> After watching the video, your previous statement appears to apply better now.


I want to make clear I am not looking for a big setup and I really know the bigger CC are best for plowing etc.

This is more for a driveway/sidewalk and not much snow. Something like what you see in that video but maybe a bit more. Something that will fit in the backyard shed. It is easier to browse this great forum and find bit atv setups etc. But I am looking for something slightly different.

I was looking for:
150cc-200cc 
4 wheel drive
automatic
something that can attach the plow/winch/arm I linked above.

I know most are the "no brand China" ATVs and not the brand name ones but sometimes people try a lot and have a good suggestion that works better than the rest and I was hoping someone had that info here.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

snPlws said:


> I want to make clear I am not looking for a big setup and I really know the bigger CC are best for plowing etc.
> 
> This is more for a driveway/sidewalk and not much snow. Something like what you see in that video but maybe a bit more. Something that will fit in the backyard shed. It is easier to browse this great forum and find bit atv setups etc. But I am looking for something slightly different.
> 
> ...


Based on your expectations / needs I'm sure what you're looking at will fill that requirement, if not you have a capable snow blower and can always shovel.
Good luck and have a good winter.:waving:


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Based on your expectations / needs I'm sure what you're looking at will fill that requirement, if not you have a capable snow blower and can always shovel.
> Good luck and have a good winter.:waving:


Yeah exactly. I am trying to get past that and go to what 150-200cc Mini-China Special people have tried maybe and their setups. Hopefully there are some people lurking or reading.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

snPlws said:


> Yeah exactly. I am trying to get past that and go to what 150-200cc Mini-China Special people have tried maybe and their setups. Hopefully there are some people lurking or reading.


I've seen used 4X4 ATVs (name brand) under 2K on craigslist. This might be another option for you. 
Since most peeps on here plow commercially, you probably won't find anyone with any experience with the China ATVs.
Have you considered a garden tractor with a blade, or blower? There's always several on craigslist.
Just throwing out a few options.


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> I've seen used 4X4 ATVs (name brand) under 2K on craigslist. This might be another option for you.
> Since most peeps on here plow commercially, you probably won't find anyone with any experience with the China ATVs.
> Have you considered a garden tractor with a blade, or blower? There's always several on craigslist.
> Just throwing out a few options.


Thanks. We do see there are some professionals here and knew I'd get some grief 

My goal is to have a mid-size (not that child size 125cc or not the big big 350cc+) ATV that can do some small to medium-small plowing and that can tuck away in a shed.

What is a mid-size ATV that are name brands under 2k on craigslist. Do you have an example?

Thank you


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Just did a quick search in my area. You don't have your location listed, but here's what I did : Co to CL, look under ATVs, etc. I added 4X4 ATZV in the search box and put in a minimum and max price. 
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/search/sna?query=4x4+atv&min_price=1000&max_price=3000


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks - I wanted the China 150cc-250cc due to the size. What are some name brands that are a similar mid-size model?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

snPlws said:


> Thanks - I wanted the China 150cc-250cc due to the size. What are some name brands that are a similar mid-size model?


I think the 300 - 400cc are midsize. 
I wouldn't consider the one in the video midsize.


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> I think the 300 - 400cc are midsize.
> I wouldn't consider the one in the video midsize.


When I say medium-sized I mean above the tiny 125-150cc (as seen in the video I posted above - that looks like a toy).

The 200CC are normally a bit bigger than the 150cc and I figured that would be midsize prior to getting up to the bigger models.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snPlws said:


> Yeah exactly. I am trying to get past that and go to what 150-200cc Mini-China Special people have tried maybe and their setups. Hopefully there are some people lurking or reading.


You're getting valid answers from people who know what they're talking about, you just don't like them. You're waiting for someone to tell you to go ahead, but no professional is going to do that because of the various reasons provided.

So it doesn't matter if someone is lurking, the answer is you're asking for troubles because no name ATV's are POS.

Good luck...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm going to totally disagree with Mark. If you don't care about:

A) having enough power to actually move snow
B) ever having to buy parts for the machine
C) getting much of anything done in a timely manner
D) reliability

then I see absolutely no reason not to do what you want. Go for it. Post pictures after.

It's only money. You cant take it with you.


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm going to totally disagree with Mark. If you don't care about:
> 
> A) having enough power to actually move snow
> B) ever having to buy parts for the machine
> ...


Well. The plow arm / pusher / winch which runs up to $400 is a big part of it. It can always be used on a bigger ATV. I have all of that and not against a better machine but I don't have anywhere to house it and it really isn't about a big plowing machine right now.

My only goal is to have a pusher that will handle up to 6-8 inches of snow and that is bigger than the toy 125cc I linked in the other post.

A bigger ATV is not practical because it cannot be maneuvered easily in some areas that are smaller on my property. A smaller 200cc would be perfect but I would not mind a brand name that is more if it is a similar size and that is what I wanted to ask for advice about now. I will not buy the China ATV and will be looking at brand names.

A bit off topic but is anyone using any light bar LEDs. Those are most likely from China but there are some decent ones out there.

Thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

snPlws said:


> Well. The plow arm / pusher / winch which runs up to $400 is a big part of it. It can always be used on a bigger ATV. I have all of that and not against a better machine but I don't have anywhere to house it and it really isn't about a big plowing machine right now.
> 
> My only goal is to have a pusher that will handle up to 6-8 inches of snow and that is bigger than the toy 125cc I linked in the other post.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the machines you're looking at won't push 8" of snow. Maybe 4" of powder. 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Unfortunately, the machines you're looking at won't push 8" of snow. Maybe 4" of powder.
> Best of luck to you.


thanks for the info. it is good to have a pro with more info on your side.

So will these push more - how much from what you have seen?
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/search/sna?query=4x4+atv&min_price=1000&max_price=3000


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snPlws said:


> thanks for the info. it is good to have a pro with more info on your side.
> 
> So will these push more - how much from what you have seen?
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/search/sna?query=4x4+atv&min_price=1000&max_price=3000


I'm kinda slow...but I am thinking that is what everyone has been telling you all along. A name brand ATV starting with at least 300cc's.


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm kinda slow...but I am thinking that is what everyone has been telling you all along. A name brand ATV starting with at least 300cc's.


Yes I reevaluated and agree.

can anyone share their setups here please for motivation?

Does anyone have wheel base measurements?

Thanks


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

snPlws said:


> Yes I reevaluated and agree.
> 
> can anyone share their setups here please for motivation?
> 
> ...


Recently purchased a Polaris 570, putting a boss 4' plow on it, may put box extensions on the plow, 
May also put a snow ex sp100 on it
About 7 grand into thus far


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

Only 48 inches? I was doing 42inches. I was doing the yellow Moose 42"

Nice ATV. That is a monster.

Anyone have a mid-size setup 300cc?

I like the idea of the snowex sp100. I like the compact design and having a lot on it.

I want to get a cabin / light bar - make it fully loaded compact machine.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

snPlws said:


> thanks for the info. it is good to have a pro with more info on your side.
> 
> So will these push more - how much from what you have seen?
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/search/sna?query=4x4+atv&min_price=1000&max_price=3000


Out of them the '01 Kawi seems to be the best choice. Front tires are pretty worn so expect to spend about $150 to replace them at a dealer.
Don't both with a winch to lift the plow, it's extra cost and they're slow, go with a manual / lever lift.
48" plow would be the minimum, 54" would be better.
You can find specs/dims on line.










I have a Yamaha 660 Grizzly with a 60" Warn Provantage front mount plow and have a Warn winch to lift it. Yes I said they're slow but my pushes are fairly long and the winch is there for when / I get stuck when not plowing. I use the machine year round for rec and work type activity's.


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes good info. Does anyone make the lift and one that lets you move the plow from side to side. I recall this one:


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

snPlws said:


> Yes good info. Does anyone make the lift and one that lets you move the plow from side to side. ]


Yes


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

snPlws said:


> Yes good info. Does anyone make the lift and one that lets you move the plow from side to side. I recall this one:


Just get a BOSS ATV V Plow, it has full hydros if you want to get fancy.


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yes


Talking about manual that can lift and move.

BUFF very nice. Overkill for many.


----------



## snPlws (Oct 3, 2018)

Anybody want to share their midsize plow setups? I need some inspiration


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I know I'm late to this discussion but I'll chime in with my thoughts.

Id go with a old school Honda 300 4x4 and a 48" blade

if you look around you can fine them for around $2000 for a good used one
or even a old Honda 2x4 Atv would work as long as it has reverse you should be good.

Below is a Pic of my 84 Honda Big Red that I ran for season of plowing.

put some weight and chains on the back and I filled the front tire with washer fluid to give it some weight as well. was good to go for snow falls under 4" for that year. Would due the more but take a long time I then used my bigger quad for plowing.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I also ran a 92 Honda 300 4x4 for a season and it did fine for plowing snow and was nimble as well compared to my 02 Honda foreman 450 that I now use.
Id look for a old school Honda and run that for plowing snow.

That Big Red was the best cold starting ATV I have had.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

sublime68charge said:


> Below is a Pic of my 84 Honda Big Red that I ran for season of plowing.


Ah... the Big Red!

Still have my 250SX out at the farm...


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

My first ATV was a '86 Honda 200SX. It was rear wheel drive. My parents bought me a 42 or 48 inch plow (can't remember) for it. I was just a kid, but with some extra weight on the rear it did ok.

My son has a '98 or '99 Kawasaki Bayou 220 rear wheel drive with a 48 inch plow. Does about the same as my Honda did.

My 2000 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4 5 speed manual w/auto clutch has a 60 inch plow. It's added weight, power and four wheel drive put it in a whole different stratosphere compared to the other two. It's night and day better. 400cc utility type ATV's are considered small by todays standards. I love it though!

NYH1.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

NYH1 said:


> My first ATV was a '86 Honda 200SX. It was rear wheel drive. My parents bought me a 42 or 48 inch plow (can't remember) for it. I was just a kid, but with some extra weight on the rear it did ok.
> 
> My son has a '98 or '99 Kawasaki Bayou 220 rear wheel drive with a 48 inch plow. Does about the same as my Honda did.
> 
> ...


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

350 rancher is as bulletproof as they come. and easy for service and parts. thats what istarted
with. add a warn 48" non provantage plow[48"] just right for sidewalks. add a good winch to lift
i dont plow commercially. just me, my shop and a couple freebie neighbors[pay in cookies. plow has
been used on the rancher, 400AT, and 2 rubicons. no probs.









View attachment 186542


----------



## NateD09 (May 4, 2016)

I ran this set up for the last three years, 93 Honda 300 4x4 with a Superwinch 2k winch and 60" v plow I built myself. Power and weight were my biggest issues, but I could push 6" of wet snow without too much difficulty. I took care of three driveways with it, but this year I upgraded to an 05 Rincon 650.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

NateD09 said:


> I ran this set up for the last three years, 93 Honda 300 4x4 with a Superwinch 2k winch and 60" v plow I built myself. Power and weight were my biggest issues, but I could push 6" of wet snow without too much difficulty. I took care of three driveways with it, but this year I upgraded to an 05 Rincon 650.
> 
> View attachment 186882


You did a pretty good job on that plow.

NYH1.


----------



## NateD09 (May 4, 2016)

NYH1 said:


> You did a pretty good job on that plow.
> 
> NYH1.


Thanks, it's a beast of a plow. I haven't put it on a scale but I'd guess it's around 150#, I've posted more pictures of it in the "Atv pics with plows" thread.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Those older Honda's were pretty bullet proof too. A lot of them still around. 

NYH1.


----------



## TurboPlow (Sep 20, 2006)

I would not try to plow with an engine less than 500cc on an ATV. I just bought a "Moose" country plow, and installed it on a 2006 suzuki King quad 700cc. I do have an older Dodge Ram Cummings with a Boss V-plow. You may want to look for a used atv and mount a plow on that. Friend of ours bought 2 China made mini bikes, and worked on them all the time and constantly breaking down! junk! get a used older atv. but dont buy one from anyone UNDER 55. lol


----------



## Nanook12 (Oct 12, 2019)

This site is pretty entertaining, I couldn’t imagine putting the time and effort into a budget Chinese ATV, that couldn’t push snow to save its life (And would burn the cheap air-cooled engine up, trying)...


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a 02 Honda Rancher 350 and run a 50" Moose county blade on it.

with tire chains on all 4 tires and a salt box on the back with 100 pounds of salt that thing will out plow my 450 Foreman with the 60" Moose blade because it has better traction. the 450 had 26" mudzilla tires and no extra weight.

a lot of how well a machine does plowing snow is how well due you set it up to accomplish the task you want to due with it.

Tire chains are the best bang for the $ to add traction.
Weight is the easy to add.


----------

